# Good place for coolant engine flush and refill ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where is good cheap place to go to for ooolant flush and refill in Canada?

I need this done for my Ford Escort 1998.

Mr. Lube, Canadian Tire or Walmart ?


Thanks.


----------

